# Thailand Bank rules



## annalorraine (May 4, 2018)

Hi! 

Im just new in this group. I'm Anna from the Philippines but been working here in Bangkok since July 2017. I just need a help if any of you know if a bank can hold deposits of your account without prior notice to the depositor.

Reason Im asking is beacuse, I was a victim of some scam from Singapore, and apparently a person complained in Patong police that they deposited money to my account as they claim that I was selling mobile phone. I was not aware that my bank account was suspended until I tried to withdraw last wednesday 2 May. Apparently the bank suspended my account as requested by Patong police, but the bank did not inform me. Then I complained and release my account yesterday but they said they have held THB10,000 from my account as requested by the police while it is under investigation.

My point is, all of these were done without informing me, and its that easy for someone to complain to the police and just hold the amount that easy? Is that considered as a violation of my rights as a depositor?

Please help me as this is causing so much inconvenience on my finances. Hope someone here can help me.

Thank you.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

It can be a problem. The bank will put a hold on your account if instructed by the police.
You've already done the right things. Apparently, it's felt B10K is needed to offset the claim if it proves credible. Now, you just have to stay on the police to resolve the accusation.


----------

